# Reliability of 2.7T



## wesgtt (Aug 9, 2009)

I had an S4 is 2001 and enjoyed the car and engine for three years...
Now looking at a 2000 A6 with a 2.7T . it has 40K miles which is low, but I noticed that the gaskets had been changed when the dealer received the car and prep it to sell... I did a little research and I ran across some on line feedback that leaks and gaskets needing replacements are ongoiing issue... you guys are the experts... can you give me feedback on this engine. SHould I expect a host of ongoing problems or is it sound? A car guy I know said don't ever buy a turbo if its out of warranty....too much trouble
Many thanks.
Bill


----------



## wesgtt (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Reliability of 2.7T (wesgtt)*

Should I assume that the engine is troublesome by definition of being a turbo ????


----------



## EuroFreak (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Reliability of 2.7T (wesgtt)*

Leaking oil seals are typical on these engines. If what the dealer did was replace the cam seals, cam tensioner seals, valve cover gaskets, or something along those lines, I wouldn't worry about it. My S4 had some oil leaks at around 50k that the dealer addressed. I bought the car at 65k knowing this and I wasn't concerned.
To answer your question, you may have to deal with small leaks occasional. All my cars have a leak or two... I've just learned to accept them.










_Modified by EuroFreak at 2:58 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Reliability of 2.7T (wesgtt)*

I've been using a 2000 A6 2.7T it has had ZERO issues,m none nada been flawless it hs like 72,000 miles on it. Goes like a rocket, no funny turbo sounds wither. Just window regulator, plastic guide piece, 2 that is $10. Whoopie do. Car has been flawless....


----------



## darkitect (May 3, 2006)

Same here with my '00 A6 2.7T 6 speed. Shoving 315hp through it now and going on 152k miles and no issues other than the small oil leak caused by the valve cover gaskets. The only consequence of this is a buring oil smell every so often. Going to fix it just because I want my engine flawless. (Window regulator problem here, too. Oh well.)


----------



## mr.awesome (Feb 19, 2007)

i bought a 2000 6mt with 132k miles. beat on it like crazy for 5000 miles to see if it would take it..it has


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (mr.awesome)*

2000 with 178k, chipped since 60k and original turbos went at 140k


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

i bought mine about a month ago, from someone who works at the audi dealership, maintained it very well and its chipped and has 250xxxkms on it and it still goes like snot...no issues, might need a few small parts for some minor improvement but nothing that isnt "maintenance". runs like a top and is WAY more reliable then my 97 vr6


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*

Can't say it's waaay more reliable than a VR6, my Jetta GLX 98 has 302,750 miles on it , and it wants to keep going and going and going and going. 2.7T Bi turbo has been flawless, no where near the use not even broken in yet at 72,700. 100,000 miles then an engine in finally broken in, right?


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (CE)*

450HP and 80K miles...basically zero problems other than routine maintenance. car has been serviced religiously since it was new. that will always be the biggest factor with reliability.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (jedimindcontrol)*

It's a machine, maintenance keeps it going. Now how did you get 450 HP out of this 2.7T holy moly in what car A6? Surely you changed everything else to hold up to that.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *EuroFreak* »_Leaking oil seals are typical on these engines. 

Most VAG cars have OEM leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madmechanic (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: (izzo)*

I drove an S4 with a MTM chip. Car had 399k and still pulled really hard after all those km. I don.t know much of the car history though. Could just be a good one i guess.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (madmechanic)*

After reading this, wuts with all the horror stories I hear with being unreliable and annual maitenence costs going upward of around 5 grand? Seems like the same deal as the rx7 twin turbo with reliability issues, but if u maintain it properly should be fine.. What could 5 grand of maitenece costs go towards anyway on this car? new engine







? I am also planing on purchasing a b5 s4 (for awd) and currently have an 01 vrt. I would plan on chiping it to 325 hp, adding meth injection, intercooler upgrade, oil cooler, cold air intake, and swapping out the turbos for new ones. After all this, what would be different I'd have to worry about between this s4 and my current vrt? I would also ocassionally take the audi to track days and auto x. 
how are the trannies on the b5 s4?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

Transmissions are fine as long as you dont beat the hell out of it

As long as you warm up and cool down properly there should be no problems


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

I just hit 170K on my A6, been chipped MTM stage 1 since 100K, original turbos.
The biggest maintenance cost on these cars are the turbos, considering there are two and to do it properly you must remove/drop the motor. That would easily be 5K+ with labor and parts.....


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

OUCH wow! that would be pricey. I guess I will obey what the VW service guys said, use synthetic 5-40 Castrol I use and change regularly, it's the cheapest way to long life. The tiny oil ports on the turbo's bearings need oil flow, not clogs. And they fry red hot if used hard, so oil matters, even if not racing at 180 mph.. I like Bi-turbo it goes both ways, forward and reverse. My Jetta is at 308,000 + on standard oil, it ain't got no stinkin' turbos. Turbos are cool.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (CE)*

oil is definitely the biggest factor with these cars. If the oil is flowing and doesn't clog up the lines, then the life of your turbos is endless. Some people don't understand why it is necessary to let the car run for a few minutes after driving it hard. The extra few minutes is enough time to cool the turbos so the oil won't coke up the lines.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_It's a machine, maintenance keeps it going. Now how did you get 450 HP out of this 2.7T holy moly in what car A6? Surely you changed everything else to hold up to that.










Uh, just an off the shelf k04 kit is in the 470hp range. 
Now, go with Rs6's or Tial 605's and you're looking at 470 at the wheels!. Build the engine, add meth, over 500awhp! (both kits are in the $5k range)
Now, Gt turbos? Well , google Guruman, he built a 3.0 gt28 powered s4, ran 10.4's on pump gas, put down 649awhp. (big $$$)

_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_I just hit 170K on my A6, been chipped MTM stage 1 since 100K, original turbos.
The biggest maintenance cost on these cars are the turbos, considering there are two and to do it properly you must remove/drop the motor. That would easily be 5K+ with labor and parts.....

Syncro's go on em, but that tends to happen more often with most AWD cars, probably from the quick 1-2 gear changes and no wheelspin








Stage 3 guys making 500ft-lbs of torque run OEM tranny's with no more issues than stock S4's. But, if you drive it like you stole it, then yah, look out for trouble.
My S4 has been pretty good, I had the afterrun waterpump replaced, and I need the valve cover gaskets done, but over 110K now, been chipped for half its life and no signs of giving up. Warm it up, cool it down, change the oil regularly. You neglect this car, it will bankrupt you.


_Modified by Jurjen at 12:02 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Jurjen)*

just pulled the valve covers yesterday to replace a bad gasket, and the internals look mint with 160K. Obviously proper maintenance and oil changes are key. And keeping ontop of the PCV/breather system will save many headaches down the road (such as valve cover gaskets, lol).


----------



## AndrewF1 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 2.7t*

It's a leaky car, some leaks are cheap, some are not...
Valve cover gaskets are very common and cheap to do.
Take care of it and it will last forever.
If you want a honda accord, you get a honda accord.
If you want a car that goes 0-60 in 5.6 Stock, quiet, rides better than anything I've ever driven, you have to pay a few bucks for it.
My A6 2.7t has had it's fair share of work, now it's getting K04s and ALL the associated options that go with it. 440-450 HP. (Intercoolers, downpipes, fueling, etc...)


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t (AndrewF1)*

agreed, and Im saving for the K04 setup as well, but probably not going to happen for another year.......as long as my stock turbos continue to impress me.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

Reliability and a S4 shouldn't be in the same sentence.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (HOVTroll)*

Neither is cars that work with TOYota. I never had a problem with an S4, I am still waiting to get one. Toasters are reliable, and boring!. My A6 2.7T and been flawless.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *HOVTroll* »_Reliability and a S4 shouldn't be in the same sentence.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (HOVTroll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOVTroll* »_Reliability and a S4 shouldn't be in the same sentence. 

My S4 with 180k miles has been the more reliable than my sisters jeep 4.0 cherokee with half the miles. 

dont believe everything you read on the internet


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_
My S4 with 180k miles has been the more reliable than my sisters jeep 4.0 cherokee with half the miles. 

dont believe everything you read on the internet

Just curious, what year is yours? I have a 2002 , and its been really decent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Jurjen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jurjen* »_
Just curious, what year is yours? I have a 2002 , and its been really decent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I have an early model 2000. Two previous owners with a giant stack of records http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

These are very well made cars, you just cant treat it like an accord. (neglect)


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

Everyone that rides in my car loves it... including me. So I spend a little more on my car than the average person....







Sometimes more than I want to spend, but in almost 5 years i've done lower control arms twice, a few wheel bearings, new halfshafts, brakes, Timing Belt, Valve Cover gaskets, Aux pump, plugs, filters MAF, 4 O2, 2 EGT's, and lots of oil changes with Red Line. I bought it in 2005 with 85k have about 130k now, and it still runs strong on original turbos & clutch. Never chipped, as far as I know, nothing more than an intake & catback since its been new. I mean the car is 10 years old... so things have aged a bit. I try to stay on top of it... This month i spent about $1000 in parts doing control arms, brakes and some wheel bearings.
Parts are not cheap... since we're buying them in Euro vs. Dollar, so in 5 years I've probably spent close to $5k in parts maintaining the car. I guess that's a lot, but its built to be rebuilt, and it will last me a long time if properly maintained and driven, even if i do have to put another $5k into it rebuilding the engine & trans.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

lol our 2.7t audi leaks and it stinks! you live with it or fix it! its not fatal if you know how to top off between oil changes, or as long as it does not drip on the manifolds pretty quickly.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (Deezy)*

Leaks are meant to be fixed, it's called neglect if you don't. simple things become larger things. My 98 Jetta VR6 doesn't leak even after 313,700 miles. You musta left the oil cap off! My 2.7T is flawless, flawless. 73,000 miles, thing ain't even broken in yet!


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Deezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deezy* »_lol our 2.7t audi leaks and it stinks! you live with it or fix it! its not fatal if you know how to top off between oil changes, or as long as it does not drip on the manifolds pretty quickly.



















































































































seriously








fix it, or get a camry


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

Yeah those TOYotas are really sumptin'. If you like that sort of crapola. With it's plastic door straps dumber fold down rear seats, that don't even provide a full open to the trunk. Absolute crap design, and parts. Try one and look at how cheap stuff is in them things. Now all the hype is over, the real TOYota is coming out, coverups defects and generally, they are GM. With a name that starts out TOY....I was always underwhelmed.


----------



## adoniram7 (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (CE)*

Stunning how many A6 2.7Ts are on the market for dirt cheap.
Typically $8,000 for a 2002 A6 with 70k miles on it. This was a 
$40k car!
If you can find one that has all records and been well maintained,
I think it's a great bargain.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (adoniram7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adoniram7* »_
If you can find one that has all records and been well maintained,
I think it's a great bargain. 


it's alot of car for not much money, but even with the records it's still a good idea to have some extra money in the bank just in case. Also you dont want to neglect these


----------

